# how can i lose 1 stone (14lb's) in the shortest time



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im feeling fat.....how can i lose weight quickly ?
i dont care how unethical it is (well apart from laxatuves etc...)but i want to lose weight quickly as i feel like a real fat lazy bastard lately...i want to do this without having to go running or working out as well...walking is ok 

all the best

a fat jc


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Stick your finger down your throat...

But honestly my advice would be try and eat mostly raw foods, see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

umm it's pretty simple

JOIN A GYM


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

watch what you eat, and play at least two hours of basketball daily with me and Bro. We'd either kill you, or have you skinny in no time at all.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

don't go out to eat. don't eat cheese, ice cream, or anything with a lot of sugar including soft drinks. Don't eat sausages, pepperoni, salami. don't eat fried foods. don't drink alcohol. This is actually pretty easy.

I'm 5'10" and weighed 190 when I graduated from college. Within about six or eight weeks after graduation I was down to about 167 or 168. Most of that came from not eating fried foods and drinking as much...and exercise (about 7 or 8 miles on my bike every day).

I really wasn't trying to lose weight until about two months later, I noticed in a picture how much skinnier I had become. I ate pretty much the same thing every day but definitely some fatty stuff here and there. Once again, I really wasn't trying to lose that much weight but ended up eating similarly every day.

Breakfast- bowl of raisin bran, banana, orange juice
Lunch- a sandwich, probably a side item like rice or green beans
( I kind of combine breakfast and lunch somewhat).
Dinnner- piece of chicken or pork, salad, one starch and one vegetable


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Liposuction.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

boot camp.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

cheers folks
much appreciated,if i had the money id seriously get lyposuction,yes i really am that impatient and lazy....i watched a programme in america and this bloke had lyposuction from his waist during his lunch hour from work...

i havnt actually eaten sugar for 3 months as im low carbing...when i say low carbing im also keeping the fat content low as well,i go walking alot but my metabolism doesnt know whether its coming or going(meds),i suppose im not doing too badly ive dropped 12 pounds in the last 3 months but the weight i put on was due to ...yep you guessed it 'alcohol'
i suppose im just reaching that impatient stage of losing that last stone (14lb's)
as for basketball now that is one american sport i love...american football is rugby for wimps...as we say in the uk...all that padding i ask you !


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm going to write a book on dieting. It will be the shortest book in the world:

The Martinelv Guide to Dieting.

Chapter 1.

Eat less.

Chapter 2.

Do more exercise.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

i seriously think not eating out is one of the best routes. no fast food. That's when you get into the greasy foods and all your fried foods like your fish and chips.

There is the cocaine diet which, I in no way endorse, but it seems to work wonders for college girls who have just put on their freshman fifteen (or forty).


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Liposuction and plastic surgery are like walking the dog in warm locations like California, Arizona, and South Florida. Those are the vanity capitals of the world. All the girls and even a lot of guys have bleach blonde hair. All the guys gel up their hair. There is a juice bar on every corner which basically serves fruit, smoothies, and juice. None of that sh*t where I am from and thank god.

Basketball is a great game, however, it is a very frustrating game at my average height of 5'10". There are the few short guys with insane quickness, dribbling, and shooting skills who can hang with the rest but I find most good players are at least 3 or 4 inches taller than me which just makes things no fun.

I took classes in racquetball and squash in college and those are insane workouts.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

chop a limb off


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

well i have one redundant limb i might as well get rid of that should knock off around 10 pounds


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

What about a labotomy - or have you already had that done? (Joking!) :wink:

First, you'll have lost a few ounces in weight and second, you definitely won't be worrying about your weight anymore... nor Dp, Dr or ANYTHING come to think about it... I should get one done! :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

firstly, jc, that's not a limb, and secondly, how come it ways so little?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

You don't have to answer that jc. Maybe just remind yourself that it's not the equipment per se' - it's knowing how to use it.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks a rotten stinking lie SC, and you know it. It's something women say to make less well endowed men feel OK. Apparently.

And speaking of dogs and plastic surgery, I see that in America you can get plastic surgery for your pets - doggy face lifts being especially popular. WTF ? :shock:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

wouldnt it be nice though to pay 300? go in for an hour and have 6 pounds of fat sucked out......


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

You need to create a clorie defecit. Try and eat 600 calories less than you burn each day. To put it very roughly I'm estimating that you (even though I've never seen you) burn about 2500 calories a day. Go for a forty minute run and you'll burn about 400 calories. Or just limit waht you eat. Rememebr a 600 calorie deficit.

There are aprox.
4 calories to 1 gram of protein
4 calories to 1 gram of carbohydrates
9 calories to 1 gram of fat

Also try and eat foods low on the glycemic index. Wholegrains are very good. Porridge oats are awesom. Your body burns them slower, meaning the calories are used more efficently (i.e. all is burnt for energy and very few, if any, are stored as fat). It also keeps you fuller for longer, so you don't snack as much Put simply you can't eat as much cos' you just wont' feel as hungry as you would if you ate high GI foods such as white bread, biscuits sugary foods etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

But Martin - not every guy out there is cursed/blessed with the constant tripping hazard like you and me are. I was only trying to say something to cheer up the less huge fellas out there. There is a place in the world for them as well, and I refuse to believe that EVERY woman out there is shallow enough to believe size is the only thing that matters.

Sounds like some good advice is being given here: consume less than you use, and definitely get into some kind of aerobic activity. I play less basketball now but go on more frequent (and fast) walks. 14 pounds is quite a bit to lose, but will come off quicker if it's extra anyway.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm.....I just got back from the doctor's, and I've lost 11 pounds in about 2 weeks. Thats not good, actually. Hopefully nothing serious, but I havent been doing a whole lot of exercising of late. JC, if you stop drinking and do ANYTHING to stay on your feet all day, and even add a high protein diet, the pounds will just melt off. I actually think this is why I lost 11 pounds...I've been sitting around all year, and this week I've been on my feet all day long.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i have lost about 11pounds since giving up drinking,and now im exercising again....but its so frustrating having to constantly deprive yourself.....

i have been reading about the GI diet and it seems interesting but i usually eat three meals a day consisting of berries and lots of salad,fish,and the odd grilled chicken breast


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I guess so SC. One must be humble when hung like a Shire Horse.


----------

